

Purple – Heroku UI Kit - acesubido
http://purple.herokuapp.com/

======
yRetsyM
"Purple should never be used outside of officially endorsed Heroku products or
without explicit permission."

I wonder how others feel about this, I really enjoy breaking apart existing
websites and having a guide like this is certainly something I can use for
inspiration in any of my projects - but I also wonder about the above clause
and any implications it may have on copycat behaviour.

~~~
mlitwiniuk
I doubt if they care about copycats. At first glance I thought - "WTF? Why
they publish this and do not make it Open Source". But after a while I think
it's good for few reasons: \- it can be inspiring for others - in terms of
usability, typography, etc \- it illustrates how to make good spec for your
company / employees and avoid this "i-just-saw-nice-plugin-lets-use-it"
behaviour \- at some point this illustrates company`s culture \- this shows
how "organized" and "enterprisy" they are - I do belive, that there are still
some people who judge herokus website and think, that this must be some kind
of smaller hosting company for ones pet projects

------
colinmegill
Alex Lande did something similar for WalMart
[http://walmartlabs.github.io/web-style-
guide/](http://walmartlabs.github.io/web-style-guide/) ... on the tail of
that, he built Radium. We had many conversations in between about the
shortcomings of CSS after working on such large projects.
[http://projects.formidablelabs.com/radium/](http://projects.formidablelabs.com/radium/)

------
anonfunction
GitHub has a similar "living" style guide that is open source:
[http://primercss.io/](http://primercss.io/)

------
jamest
Firebase has a similar style guide:

[https://www.firebase.com/docs/styleguide.html](https://www.firebase.com/docs/styleguide.html)

------
aikah
> Purple should never be used outside of officially endorsed Heroku products
> or without explicit permission.

then why opensource it at first place? Bootstrap became popular even though it
used some Twitter design styles. How is it a bad thing?

When you write this in the lib description,you're making sure nobody's going
to use that.

~~~
Kudos
It isn't open source to begin with.

> The Purple source code and implementation details are limited to internal
> Heroku employees.

~~~
andyfleming
So was this really intended to be shared? Did someone "leak" it per se? or did
they just want to show it off as best practice?

~~~
aaronmiler
The red box has some text that says:

> It is publicly documented in order to illustrate our design philosophy and
> process.

------
ddoolin
How do people feel about the BEM naming scheme for CSS rules? It looks like
overkill when used with a preprocessor but I haven't actually taken time to
try it yet. I also find myself absolutely turned off by the idea of a class
that mixes underscores and dashes.

------
Pephers
Even though it's not open source, it's still great for inspiration.

------
UUMMUU
This is just a Bootstrap theme. Even the column classes are the same.

~~~
91bananas
Yeah, agreed, almost all of it is verbatim bootstrap code with a few extra
classes added in for padding and some other light things.

